
Study: Seeding atmosphere with sulfur dioxide may reduce global warming - JSeymourATL
https://www.upi.com/Science_News/2020/03/20/Study-Seeding-atmosphere-with-sulfur-dioxide-may-reduce-global-warming/9471584724759/?mpst=1&utm_source=fark&utm_medium=website&utm_content=link&ICID=ref_fark
======
hackartist
Anyone seen the movie Snowpiercer?

